# Rain water coming in through bathroom exhaust fans



## Hilary (Oct 2, 2012)

Whenever we get a hard rain, water gets into the bathroom exhaust fans and drips down into the room... Any thoughts on how to fix this issue?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless you post a picture of how and where it's vented through the wall or roof it's hard to say why it's leaking.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Depending on the age of your roof,,,specifically if your roof is older when installing a damper vent which is required for a roof top venting method the vent and shingles must be sealed together.

The problem over time is the sealant goes through seasons and regardless of how well sealed it was the sealant (Fiberated Asphalt Roofing Cement) will expand and crack over time.A simple fix is to add more sealant but the proper method would be to remove and replace the vent itself and the shingles associated with the vent.

The scenario I just spoke of is typical for 1 layers and 2 layers and more.Iff you have 2 or more layers of shingles on your roof it might be the sealant but it also might be the fact your vent was reused multiple times during the new recovered roof installation.

It might be best to remove the vent and replace it and the shingles associated with the vent.

Damper Vent; A vent used for bathroom ventilation that exits out the roof top.Damper vents have a baffle.Turn the fan on and the baffle opens.Turn it off and the baffle closes.

Here in the show me state roofers and homebuilders seem to think that a regular pan vent used for attic ventilation is suitable in place of a building code required damper vent.Without one air enters your attic and it can drastically change the temperature in your bathroom.

If your home has a pan vent being used instead of a damper vent its very important to have the proper components to help your roof function as needed to comply with manufacture specifications as well as local building codes and enforcement.


----------



## Hilary (Oct 2, 2012)

*Damper vent?*

I'll try to send along a photo asap, but unfortunately, its currently pouring outside & I don't feel safe climbing up there. :huh: Your advice was terrific - How will I be able to tell if it is a Damper vent - is the baffle visible from the outside?


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I use nothing but Grainger baffled bathroom vents.There are plastic ones that are a bit cheaper but I have always had good luck with this brand.

You should have a flex hose mounted to the fan motor leading up to and attached to the vent itself.They are sold as a single vent and also as a kit.Providing you have the hose mounted from the unit to the vent you should only need the vent itself.

Since my I-pad isn't cooperating I am only able to post the link versus the pictures.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BROAN-Roof-Cap-4YG79?cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BR...cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1


----------

